# Drill Press, a Must-Have?



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

In my shop I've got all of your important tools, and some of those "Well, I'd prolly use one of these.." Tools. I've got a tablesaw, planer, a belt/disc sander, miter saw, band saw, and router / router table. I've been on the fence for quite a while on investing in a drill press for the shop. I've got a spot for it, but not sure if I would use it on every project or not. I've gotten by without one, but some applications I say, Maaannn.... Could have used it.. I know your low end model would cost about $100, and I could probably find a slightly used one on ebay for a little less or about the same for a higher end model. I'm just wondering if the investment right now in my small shop would be worth it. I have the money to buy one, but then I see a nice project I would like to build, and money is gone, and used to buy some nice wood.

How many of you have drill presses? Are they floor model's, or benchtop models? Do you use them on every project / Almost every project?


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've had a floor model drill press for years. It wasn't a very expensive one and is not a name brand. It's served me well and I use it for many projects with twist drills, spade bits, hole saws, Forstner bits and occasionally a sanding drum. If you need a hole drilled straight (or at a specific angle) it's the tool to use.

Another thought: Though this is a woodworking forum, if you ever have to drill a hole through a thick piece of metal, the drill press is the go-to tool. The extra down force the drill press puts on the bit makes drilling metal much faster.

A DP would supplement your other equipment well.

Bill


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

The thing is will you need it for things you currently build or maybe will build in the future. It's been my experience that the more experienced you get in woodworking the more diverse you become in the type of projects you take on. Then you end up with all tools are a necessity and the shop is to small.

I don't use mine all the time but enough that it is needed. I say yes it is needed or will be.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I have a small benchtop model. I dont use it on every project but I do use it quite a bit. Its definately nicer than trying to drill by hand. I cant drill a straight hole for anything by hand.

Your money may be better spent on a jointer. I didnt see one mentioned in your list. Its hard to take full advantage of your planer without a jointer. You an get some good deals on CL. Thats where my jointer came from. 50 bucks and I love it!!


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

I wouldn't have a shop without a drill press. They are just too handy even if you don't use them often. It is nice to know you have it available for the times you do need it.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

I had a benchtop for a while but pretty quickly sold it and bought a floor model about 30 years ago. Don't use it on every project but wouldn't want to be without it.

I think rrbrown's comments are right on.

Paul


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a bench top that I use quite a bit due to my inability to drill accurately by hand. Very handy for repetative drilling, forsner, counter sink bits, etc. Anything that requires a accurate hole and depth. Wish it had a larger table and tilte mechanism though.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

If I could get full value on return, I'd trade my power miter saw for a table saw "super-sled", jigs for a circ, and a drill press.


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

i have a small bench top dp. i use it allot but it has a very limited ability. after i mounted a table and fence i think i have about 6-7" from the table top to the chuck without a bit. add a bit and well you see. get a floor model if you can afford it. i have been waiting for the right one to show up on the local classifieds myself.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Agree! They sure are nice to have when you need one. I am terrible at drilling a nice straight, hole to depth by hand, so I use mine a lot. I bought a small benchtop, and by small I mean baby. I quickly realized it's limitations and wish I'd have bought at least a 14" benchtop. I have not yet needed one that would require a floor standing one though. It'd be nice to have if I ever do though.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

The floor standing models are nice for several reasons. They are generally a lot more powerful and have a bigger drilling capacity, both in bit size and the size of stock you are drilling. They generally have a longer stroke so they can drill deeper. As mentioned before, they are more adaptable to an extended drill press table.

They also get one more tool off of your work bench while taking up relatively little floor space. I have mine positioned in front of pegboard that I use to hang small tools and the DP is small enough in profile that I can hang things behind it and still get to them without much trouble.

Also, because they are tall, they put the workpiece closer to eye level to help you see critical setup details.

Bill


----------



## Starkey (Mar 1, 2011)

Bass Blaster made a good point. A jointer would be a good investment. I would get a drill press. It is nice to get a very close to square hole. It will not yank you around like a lot of drills will for bigger bits and you can hold your work. I would consider a Drill press a must have. It is not used as much as your table saw is but, it helps when you need it.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I "made do" without a drill press for a long time. Big mistake... I had all sort of jigs for holding the drill straight, and depth stops and whatnot. Nothing worked quite right, so alignments were frequently off,and bolts that would need to pass through lumber would frequently come out and angles they weren't intended to... And we aren't even talking about big Forstner bits yet...

I got my drill press on Craigslist, a 3/4 HP 16 speed floor model for $75.00 plus some elbow grease to clean it, bang the belt guard back into place, and about $1.00 worth of missing hardware. I have had it now for several years, and the only thing it needs other than maybe fresh paint is new belts... (Houston metro area heat KILLS belts quick!)


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

I have a bench top model. The head, motor, etc are floor model size. Three quarter inch chuck and a big motor.

I do not use it for every project. I use it for lots of them.

It adds a lot of flexibility to the shop.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

"DP...a must have"



Yes,and make the most of it.IOWs spend till it hurts.BW


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Once you have a dp, you wouldn't want to do without.
I buy all machines used, and if a drill press shows up, before a jointer at a good price, I buy it.
I had a bench top, when my shop was like a closet. I upgraded to a floor model. Much more versatile, 
See a lot of used ones from $100. My old Craftsman was $75.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*A "must have"*

I use it on just about every project and so will you once you own one. I use it for everything including Forstner Bits, drum sanding curved edges, re-drilling old dowel holes in repair work and making mortises. I have a Grizz Mortising Machine but have been doing them for so long with a drill press I forget I have a mortiser. 
Buy the best you can afford. Unless you find one that has really been abused, most used ones are still in very good working order. 

Also, to me a Variable Speed is the only way to go. I change bits/functions quite a bit. You are more likely to adjust to proper speed with the moving of a speed lever than changing belts.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Locodcdude said:


> In my shop I've got all of your important tools, and some of those "Well, I'd prolly use one of these.." Tools. I've got a tablesaw, planer, a belt/disc sander, miter saw, band saw, and router / router table. I've been on the fence for quite a while on investing in a drill press for the shop. I've got a spot for it, but not sure if I would use it on every project or not. I've gotten by without one, but some applications I say, Maaannn.... Could have used it.. I know your low end model would cost about $100, and I could probably find a slightly used one on ebay for a little less or about the same for a higher end model. I'm just wondering if the investment right now in my small shop would be worth it. I have the money to buy one, but then I see a nice project I would like to build, and money is gone, and used to buy some nice wood.
> 
> How many of you have drill presses? Are they floor model's, or benchtop models? Do you use them on every project / Almost every project?


I have the floor model. Cost $150.00 and i use it a lot. Maybe not today but when you need it it is their. I cut plug's to fill in the hole after the dry wall screw has been put in. I wouldn't be with out it. As fas as ebay goes the shipping will be very high. Check creig list around your location. best bet


----------

